# Preventing Burn-Out



## KenpoTess (Jul 30, 2002)

Our school is open 5 nights a week.. 3 nights for kids class ontop of the adults.. I'm seeing some burn-out going on and I want to nip it in the bud if possible.  There needs to be something to spur these students on.  We do Tecs usually Mondays and Wednesday's. Sparring on Tuesdays and Thursdays. and Friday is Instructors choice.   Alot of the students don't bother coming on sparring nights for whatever reason.. Aside from breaking up the weeks curriculum what kind of ideas do you have to keep the spark going.  There's so much information per belt and whenever the upper belts have to take time and teach the lower belts something it takes time away from their own tecs etc.  
Warmups generally last 15-20 minutes of the hour and they are getting repetitious to say the least.. even though we try to change things day to day.. keeping the base warmups where they are needed.   
Tecs, Forms etc all need to be learned and  Maybe it's  just too much material all at once.. 
Help~!!!  input is appreciated~!!


Thanks 
Tess


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 30, 2002)

You might want to pop in a special night in there once in a while.   Bring a friend night would bring fresh bodies into the school and also give everyone a chance to break the monotony.  A movie night where you bring a TV and VCR and everybody watches a martial arts flick breaks thngs up.  I have tried a games night before, adults get pretty competitive during a class like this and it renews their zest.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 30, 2002)

You may also want to think about changing  the routine, while still getting the work done.  You can try:

1.  Basics in Motion - shadowboxing from neutral bow.  Put single basics together, eg 
Inward Block - Punch; 
Outward Extended Block - Handsword
Lead Leg Roundhouse - Backfist - Reverse Punch Combo etc.

2.  If you have bags, do some timed circuit training.

3.  Use kicking shields, focus mitts, or Thai Kickboxing pads to practice Basics With Contact.

4.  Even at beginning levels you can put a stick or rubber knife in a student's hand and the techniques they know become new and more sophisticated.

5.  Vary the types of sparring you do, Rythme Sparring, Steet Sparring (slower speed with all weapons). knife sparring - using rubber knives, eye protectors and pads (if needed)  It really changes your idea of what a knife fight is like.

You can always change the parameters of what you do by having them wear shoes, fighting in a circle. etc.    

It seems to me like your school focuses on sparring primarily.  I get this if you are doing it 3 days a week, and you are only working Techniques, Forms, Sets 2 days per week.  You may want to mix this up.  Remember, sparring is only one leg of the stool, it is not like a pedistal bar stool where only one leg is on the ground.
(ok, I have know idea where I got that analogy, must be from an old 3-legged chair story someone told me.  I just changed the point of reference to a bar stool.  Whoops.)

I think I would try teaching them a technique that can be applied sparring and showing them the benefits of sparring class.  It is always the fun part for the advanced belts, but usually the most intimidating for the lower belts.

Good luck,
-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> I'm seeing some burn-out going on and I want to nip it in the bud if possible.  Is there something to spur these students on?
> Help~!!!  input is appreciated~!!
> *



Two Words..................




*Toga Party!!* 

:rofl:


----------



## Wertle (Jul 30, 2002)

Rolling stations!  Gah ha ha!

I guess this is sort of a school-specific thing, but working with pads isn't a primary focus in my school, we only do them every so often.  Also, before juho or aiki classes, we practice breakfalls.  Put them together, and we get rolling stations, very fun!  We have different stations set up to practice different pad and bag techniques, then get in a line, do a roll to the first station, execute the technique, roll to the next, etc etc.  I guess that depends on your class sizes and how often you work with pads (if you do it regularly, I imagine it wouldn't break up the monotony as well), and also thinking up creative (yet safe) pad exercises.

Another thing we do on occasion is heavy stretch, which devotes an entire class to stretching (mainly leg-focused), broken up with kicking exercises.  It's not only helpful to mix things up now and again, but it's also helpful for people who are at a plateau in their stretching ability.  The only thing, I suppose, would be gathering good stretching exercises to do, and making sure no one exceeds their limits and gets injured.  It's not something we do very often, maybe once a month at most, but it may be an idea you could throw in for good measure?

Those were the first two things that came to my mind, but I suppose it is very specific to different schools, as everyone's class setup seems to be very different


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Now that was funny...

jb


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

I knew you'd like that!

:boing2:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 30, 2002)

Tessmania,


Tonight you'll get some entertainment.......................

              



Vulcan Nerve Pinches Galore!

Plus as an additional sumfin

The Five Swats of Cha-Cha!

:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

goochie  goochie.........:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *You might want to pop in a special night in there once in a while.   Bring a friend night would bring fresh bodies into the school and also give everyone a chance to break the monotony.  A movie night where you bring a TV and VCR and everybody watches a martial arts flick breaks thngs up.  I have tried a games night before, adults get pretty competitive during a class like this and it renews their zest. *



Thanks Rob.. Yeah we have a bring a buddy sign up.. I don't think these students have any buddies.. j/k. .hahaa.. really most of them have "lazy friends"  quoting them.. sad huh~!!
we have a tv at the school.. one night when Seig and I were in NY.. the upper belts taped the kids class and played it back for them.. they enjoyed that.. sounds like a good idea for the adult class.. I can handle a camcorder.. *g*
the games night is usually Friday. .we play dodge ball a bit .. that breaks up the monotony and using blocks and kicks.. it works us out~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *You may also want to think about changing  the routine, while still getting the work done.  You can try:
> 
> ...



Thanks Michael,

some good stuff in here..  We spar Tues, and thursdays.. and those nights are small classes usually so  that's not really an issue.  Those students that come to sparring love it. and we do mix things up.. circle sparring.. tourney sparring .. continuous points ..etc..  Maybe it's just the summer dog days that's doing it .. Soon it shall pass I'm sure~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Gee Dennis. you're so much help hahahaa.. Hey Thanks for the Phone pep talk.. You always get me right when I'm cooking dinner.. *chuckles.. wonder how ya know that~!!!

Toga party.. where's my bedsheets.. all I have is animal prints.. *chuckles..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wertle _
> 
> *Rolling stations!  Gah ha ha!
> 
> ...



Hi Wertle.. Good to meet you.. 
Thanks for your input.. 
Good info here~!!

Tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Tessmania,
> 
> ...



Cha Cha Cha?  Wow Pete.. I'm bringing my Swing Music Cd *grins.. and I sure hope someone shows up I can use the Vulcan Nerve pinch..a Galore one even.. Ohh  Man that sounds like something right up my alley~!! *pondering what else is up that alley.. *wiping away a cobweb and kicking an empty fruitworks bottle.. *  Never mind.. .. hahaaaa Ok Can't wait.. see ya in about an hour ~!!!


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *The Five Swats of Cha-Cha!
> 
> :rofl: *



Mother of God!!! Tell me that ain't the fabled, ancient, lost Tibetan art of The Five Swats of Cha-Cha!!!!???

You can't teach that to anyone less than 5th degree Black Belt!
:karate: :samurai:    :karate: :asian: :asian:

Further ... You will never see the Goochie-Goochie in any manual.  It was invented by Dennis Conatser, and Frank Trejo one night in front of an EZ Mart.  It was used to fight off a hoarde of nekkid dancing girls.  Both Dennis, and Frank, at the time, knew that their strength was the strength of twenty because their hearts were pure.







Dan


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 30, 2002)

Maybe you shouldn't have set nights for set things, it's too easy for people to avoid the bits they don't like that way (as you said, people are avoiding sparring nights, they'll never get any better that way!).

We try and do a  few different things each time, but it's not set. We'd never spar for the whole session for example. 

If your warm ups are ~20 mins, that leaves you 40 mins. If you think of it as four 10 minute slots, you could use maybe 1 for padwork, 1 for line up, 1 for techniques and 1 for sparring, in whatever order you like. Or maybe 2 for techniques making 20 mins if they need extra work.

Sometimes we use light sparring to warm up instead of Jane Fonda stylee, usually with a few decent leg stretches as well to make sure no-one pulls they groin! Or, you could try a bit of circuit training to warm up instead; Glen has these sets of cards that he puts on the floor and you work around them in groups of 3 or 4, usually abaout 9 or 10 cards in a set. If you do 2 minutes on each card that gives you your 20 minutes.

Alternatively, why not ask the students what _they_ want instead of trying to guess? Might be easier 

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Returning to the board.. sweat dripping down my neck.. hair dripping... body replete.. flushed skin... Thanks Pete.. Wow.. The Five Swats of Cha Cha sure were worth it... but Man.. you really had me going on the floor.. Opened right up on me~!!!


Dennis fighting off hoards of nekkid dancing girls.. *Scoffing chortle.. Naaaaah.. I betcha  he was enticing them on.. *winks..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Maybe you shouldn't have set nights for set things, it's too easy for people to avoid the bits they don't like that way (as you said, people are avoiding sparring nights, they'll never get any better that way!).
> 
> ...



Thanks Ian   Yeah we are thinking bout going that direction.. as some people tend to come just for the tec nights etc.. so this will have to change.. and  we've done the circuit training and most all like it.. it's a good work out .. tonight we were lucky to have Stickdummy come in  and break up the monotony..  He's got some good moves~!!!  Cha Cha Cha~!! *g*.. 
I've asked the students and hence me thinking some are  in melt down mode as they shrug and say.. "I don't know...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> Stickdummy come in  and break up the monotony..  He's got some good moves~!*



When I come down I want to play monopoly too...... but I want to be the Top Hat or the Race car!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



ahh so that's what we were playing.. Monopoly.. I knew it rang a bell.. or was that the choke Pete got me into during sparring.. Gee those Pentak Silat guys sure have interesting ways about em~!


Rats.. Ok Forfeits my race car to the Master.. Guess I have no choice.. *snickers with a respectful smirk* heheeee
I'm off to bed now.. have a great evening~!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> Rats.. Ok Forfeits my race car to the Master.. Guess I have no choice.. *snickers with a respectful smirk* heheeee
> *



No, you do....... I'll bring my custom '57 Chevy monopoly piece for me.  :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 30, 2002)

And the topic here was??????????


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

with children in class ....... we are developing a new Kenpo Kids game........

Whistling with hands behind back while rubbing foot around ground.......


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Further ... You will never see the Goochie-Goochie in any manual.  It was invented by Dennis Conatser, and Frank Trejo one night in front of an EZ Mart.  It was used to fight off a hoarde of nekkid dancing girls.  Both Dennis, and Frank, at the time, knew that their strength was the strength of twenty because their hearts were pure.*



That reminds me of the old cartoon of Hercules. The guy with the strength of 10 ordinary men. I was always wondering why didn't 11 guys get together and beat the cr@p out of him?


----------



## Seig (Jul 31, 2002)

The reason the set night was initiall established was because I forsee myself missing classes in the near future.  I wanted my upper belts to be able to step into fill the void.  I usually do not have the class spar the entire hour. There are only a few of us that can go like that, the rest start to drop after about 40 minutes.  The Kenpo Dodge ball seems to be working, time to come up with something else.  I'm thinking Kenpo Chess or Checkers next.
     I do try and break up the classes somewhat, but with the amount of material we are trying to get across, I don't want to take away from that either.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 31, 2002)

Tess,


Glad you and the class enjoyed the latest "technique"/concept introduction. You gots da power, my arms still hurts,  now for finess in delivering it.

 Did Seig try it on you during class????????

 I saw BillyStang & Chronus getting kinda "blurred" across the floor by Seig using it in practical application. 

 Chronus ALMOST has the DiGiorno Stuffed Crust shuffle down as good as 'Stangboy does :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   look our for those two guys once its mastered.

Monopoly?????  with full size cars?? bevies of gals :ladysman:

 GD7 you're nuts, and they're talking about your rapping/rhyming/crooning ability even in the darkest corners of By-Gawd West Virginny!!

and no Goochies Goochies were shown............


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I'm in!:boing2:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I'm in!:boing2:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2002)

Do any of you ever get where you don't WANT to go train on a
specific day, yet when you get there, and start doing it, you're
motivated just as hard as the first day you walked on to the mat?

I think I've made it obvious here that I'm overweight.  Now I can
make a million excuses as to WHY it happened, but I wont bore
you.  Bottom line, I'm trying HARD to change it.  Yet on training
days at my school, I drag my *** in there, the first day, in a bit
of a protest (after taking the weekend off) .. but after that day,
I'm all fired up for the week.  PLEASE tell me I'm not alone in this.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 31, 2002)

Don't take the weekend off   Ok, well maybe sunday, but only if your tired, real tired.  


:asian:


----------



## Wertle (Jul 31, 2002)

I sometimes suffer from that.  After work, I have to do everything in my power to keep from taking a nap, else I'll sleep right through class.  Even if I feel bad, once I actually get into class, I cheer right up.  Then *after* class I have ten times the energy, and I have to make an effort to calm down for the night's sleep ^_^


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 31, 2002)

I think it is pretty common to have a hard day at work or school then drag yourself to class ... as a student.  This does not change when you are an instructor, but you have to generate the right energy for the class.  

Sports psychologist say that students remember what it feels like at the end of class.  If this is worn out, dog tired, or hurt ... that is what they feel and associate with the workout, regardless of what other good stuff you did prior to this.  The intellect knows better, but the "feeling" or kinesthetic experience is what the body "remembers".  

Try something a little different: Start out warming up, semi-aerobic to full aerobic (trainer phase), taper off during the "teaching phase" of the class doing techniques, forms, sets, weapons, etc. , then pick the pace up again just the last 5 minutes of class.  Kicking shield drills with knees and elbows, just a couple of times across the room.  Or maybe a real intense 5 minuted drill of "ripping" off techniques.  Push a specific set, right side, left side, right side, left side aerobically.

Just so you realize whatever they feel at the end of class is what they walk away with.  They remember the intensity at the  end of class.  Do this a couple of times a week and see if there are any comments about how good a class it was ... even if it was so-so, the end often matters more to the students than we, as instructors, are aware of.  We also feel better after those kind of workouts.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Our school is open 5 nights a week.. 3 nights for kids class ontop of the adults.. I'm seeing some burn-out going on and I want to nip it in the bud if possible.  There needs to be something to spur these students on.  We do Tecs usually Mondays and Wednesday's. Sparring on Tuesdays and Thursdays. and Friday is Instructors choice.   Alot of the students don't bother coming on sparring nights for whatever reason.. Aside from breaking up the weeks curriculum what kind of ideas do you have to keep the spark going.  There's so much information per belt and whenever the upper belts have to take time and teach the lower belts something it takes time away from their own tecs etc.
> Warmups generally last 15-20 minutes of the hour and they are getting repetitious to say the least.. even though we try to change things day to day.. keeping the base warmups where they are needed.
> ...



Might I suggest, if no one else has: An inner school tournament?

It could be soley based on kata, or sparring, best self defense routine, even breaking. Offer small trophies, gift certificates!(Small entrance fee)

The catch is, Can you get Seig to get a crowbar to open that wallet of his?:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Inner school tournie.. now that sounds interesting.. *thinking this through.. sounds like something we could pull off Ricardo.. 
Seig has no  problems getting the wallet open... It's pretty flat anyway..  We need a rich sponser.. *grins*


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hey, I finally made an honest to goodness contirbution here!:boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, I finally made an honest to goodness contirbution here!:boing2: *



Yes you did~!!  *pins a medal on your Ghi*   least the thread hasn't deteriorated to food.. *not holding breath though~!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> Yes you did~!!  *pins a medal on your Ghi*   least the thread hasn't deteriorated to food.. *not holding breath though~! *



FOOD!?! 

PLEASE bring out a plate for Seig, Dennis. and me!

Thanks!:boing2: 

Oh, and turn on the tube, and hide the kids, and the dogs!


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2002)

You just had to get him going, didn't you? :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *You just had to get him going, didn't you? :rofl: *



Ok, Kirk, we'll set an extra plate for you as well!


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Ok, Kirk, we'll set an extra plate for you as well! *



*sniff* ... I luv you man! :cheers:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> *sniff* ... I luv you man! :cheers: *



Now that you mention the suds. Let's go clubbing afterwards!:boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *You just had to get him going, didn't you? :rofl: *




 Oh Man.. I deny all hahaaa.. sure I'll feed you.. but you guys are doing KP duty.. *whistling under my breath*..


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Well, let's see, Kirk is the lowest ranked, so.......:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Well, let's see, Kirk is the lowest ranked, so.......:rofl: *



Oh Kirrrrrk... *pulling rank here too~!!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 31, 2002)

I think they have your number Kirk.  West Virginia just might be a state you will want to avoid for a few more years.  So that makes 3 states you don't want to visit and 11 that you are not allowed back into if my math is correct.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *I think they have your number Kirk.  West Virginia just might be a state you will want to avoid for a few more years.  So that makes 3 states you don't want to visit and 11 that you are not allowed back into if my math is correct.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



ROFL!  But my numbers are still better than SOME people here


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ROFL!  But my numbers are still better than SOME people here  *


Be thankful I didn't mention the number of states you are "Wanted" in.  I seem to recall 3 of them were dead or alive (preferrably dead)


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Actually,

I'm surprised she didn't ask you what's wrong your hands and feet...you can make your own plate. Also your a pretty picky house guest (but hey my grandpa was the same way, viejo) ... :rofl: 


As far as Kirk doing the dishes, skip West VA and we'll just stay here in good ole Tejas and have some TexMex over on Babcock and get served...

jb:asian:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Our school is open 5 nights a week.. 3 nights for kids class ontop of the adults.. I'm seeing some burn-out going on and I want to nip it in the bud if possible.  There needs to be something to spur these students on.  We do Tecs usually Mondays and Wednesday's. Sparring on Tuesdays and Thursdays. and Friday is Instructors choice.   Alot of the students don't bother coming on sparring nights for whatever reason.. Aside from breaking up the weeks curriculum what kind of ideas do you have to keep the spark going.  There's so much information per belt and whenever the upper belts have to take time and teach the lower belts something it takes time away from their own tecs etc.
> Warmups generally last 15-20 minutes of the hour and they are getting repetitious to say the least.. even though we try to change things day to day.. keeping the base warmups where they are needed.
> ...



Spontaneity drills and Kenpo twister pick it up in our Sat. class down in Pasadena for alot of our students.     We don't spar on a particular day, any ole time is good, and it gets those in that don't want to come in on a regular day for it.     Are you teaching private lessons at all, that really helps for retention as well?   Spice up the sparring with some music, it helped my class when I had a studio.    I've found that never knowing what the people are going to be doing in a particular class always keeps the surprise a great retention tool as well so I changed it up everyday for my students.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 31, 2002)

How do you play kenpo twister?


:asian:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *How do you play kenpo twister?
> 
> ...



Kinda hard to describe but it's the ultimate Gaseous Expansion drill you can do.     All the Brown and BB's down here in Pasadena love it at our studio.   Dave Thompson showed it to me many years ago when he came to visit my studio and I've been stuck on it ever since.    It's just that damn cool.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 31, 2002)

The variable expansion twister may be the rythme sparring I have been talking about.  Got it from Dave Thompson in the mid 90's and loved it.  Is it the alternating partners with multiple strikes, gets to be a larger and larger number as belt ranks get higher????  Then it really gets interesting with multiple attackers - or allowing the opponent to initiate the attack before you counter and expand.  

We also did an expansion drill where in a technique line the first person intitiated a move, second person had to do first person's move + one of their own; then 3rd person repeats first and second man's moves and adds yet another.  I was in a line with Bob Liles, Dave Thompson and some others, and we were rockin' and rollin'.  Great fun.

Please share as it might spark some instructors to inspire their classes.

Thanks,
-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2002)

I believe that in my school if  people didn't want to do something 
the instructor felt was important ... he'd make you do it on a belt 
test.  Maybe not for pass or fail, but you'd still do it. He's made
threats! heheheh


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



You got that right!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks all for replying..  

There's some good ideas in here and I appreciate all.. the Games are good for breaking up monotony.. we have fridays as our 'fun' night.. one friday we went nuts and broke out the bubbles.. the kids had a great time as the floor fan blew the bubbles all over and they could only use kicks to break them, then tecs were brought into play.. kinda messy but it dried fast:  just had to be careful not to get too many around and have people slip.

doing pyramid pushups is also good.. when we have a guest instructor come in, I like it when they lead warmups.. we get a good taste of how things are done elsewhere in other styles. 

Before we went to AK we were pretty much all working on the same material  and I think some miss that.. now it's broken down to belt level and the students are clustered with their own ranks. 
Which tends to segregate all.  I would like to find a way around that.  

Tess


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

There is so much material to go over that you can still keep organization of the class yet on a daily basis vary the material, including basic warm ups and basic movements. 

I think this keeps the class from monotony and alive.  If you get too redundant it is not good.  

There are various ways of going over material such as for power some nights or just perfect form on others....... yet others jump around with formats..... have fun and keep it alive.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Thanks all for replying..
> 
> ...



I don't want thanks,I want dinner! Like NOW!:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I don't want thanks,I want dinner! Like NOW!:soapbox: *


Look armadillo breath!  I already, ya want supper, get yer butt on a plane and fly to IAD. Geez!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 2, 2002)

Mistah Castillo After Tessmania reads that one, it'll be a WV "applesauce" diet methinks........:rofl: 

 O'Course the buffet meals at Seigs school begins with a lesson in how to use "chopsticks"

Have a greeaaaaaaaaaat day


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Mistah Castillo After Tessmania reads that one, it'll be a WV "applesauce" diet methinks........:rofl:
> 
> ...



Chopsticks with applesauce? If I can accomplish that, then I deserve the title of Master Rank!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Look armadillo breath!  I already, ya want supper, get yer butt on a plane and fly to IAD. Geez! *



No Armadillos here, only "Americas Team", The Dallas Cowboys!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I don't want thanks,I want dinner! Like NOW!:soapbox: *



*quirks a brow....


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> *quirks a brow.... *



I've changed my mind. With biceps like that, I'll eat out!(tail between my legs)

Like I said previously: "The Power behind the Power!:anic:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




*wise decision......*smiles sweetly*


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 2, 2002)

Scary lady!  

Ian.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 2, 2002)

*whistle* *cat call* WHOA BABAY!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Scary lady!
> 
> Ian. *




you're scared of this ? *chuckles


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Chopsticks with applesauce? If I can accomplish that, then I deserve the title of Master Rank!
> *



Geezzzzzzzeeeeeee  Learn your  sets!!

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> "Americas Team", The Dallas Cowboys!
> *



Haven't they given up and sold out so they can move to LA yet?

:rofl:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 2, 2002)

Ugh Guys,

That pix is BEFORE  she started working out.............


----------



## Kirk (Aug 2, 2002)

Tess .. where have you been all my life!  
I for one love the guns darlin!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Ugh Guys,
> 
> That pix is BEFORE  she started working out............. *



hahaha gee Thanks Pete.. yeah.. that's the Before. . the camera breaks at the After.. Pete can attest to that~!!!!


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*blush*..........No.

Michael


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



It's the "Hit Man" all of you have to worry about. I already found one warning on my doorstep. :anic: 

I have now mended my ways.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

That'll teach ya!

:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

Certain people keep it up and my lawn will have all the fertilizer it needs.:2pistols:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

Where the armadillo's go............ nothing grows......

:rofl:


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



OK then Tess...which one is the real you? hehe

Methinks your a big softie really 

Ian.


----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

I can tell you for a fact, they are both her.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)




----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't think so.....Arnie comes near my wife and he's cat food......:snipe:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

she could be his long lost sister  **chuckles**


----------



## Kirk (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I can tell you for a fact, they are both her. *



I think you can tell.  Look at her pecs in the 2nd pic, the woman
is in shape!  Not that I focused to much in the area, Seig, Sir, 
Mr Seig Sir!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 3, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:asian: *


2 or 3 months ago.


----------



## Seig (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I can see I have to write your name down in my little book!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 3, 2002)

Hey! 

Be nice to TessMania!

She's a wonderful gal, she has a bubbly personality, good skills, and can also:

"Cha-Cha"

"Can-Can"

and recently worked on a little Penchat "Square Dancing" with me in class


Ugh  - Oh - Hi Seig Ol'Buddy heh heh


Running for cover & blowing smoke.................


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I can tell you for a fact, they are both her. *



Lol, I didn't mean one was fake, I meant personality wise!

You people need to think more laterally! Hehe

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Hey!
> 
> ...




*awwwwwwww... Thanks Pete.. psst.. where do I send the check.. *winks*


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hahaa.. I think Seig was thinking laterally Ian.. They are both me personality-wise..  All depends on what 'mode' I'm in.. don't let the soft demure look deceive.. but hey it helps .. 
Tess


----------



## pineapple head (Aug 3, 2002)

5 nights per week....i take my hat off to you guys.
I can barely manage 2  , i try to train in the gym early am but i really find it hard to get into a routine of it.
Do you think it may be a good idea to write your training schedule out before the week begins and stick to it?
Any comments welcome.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> They are both me .......depends on what 'mode' I'm in.. don't let the soft demure look deceive..
> *



A Double Agent!

:shrug:


----------



## theneuhauser (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> 
> *5 nights per week....i take my hat off to you guys.
> I can barely manage 2  , i try to train in the gym early am but i really find it hard to get into a routine of it.
> ...



writing down your goals has benefits, i think i might try some of that with my training! if you put it down on paper, its a commitment to yourself, helps with the motivation! especially when you need that extra push. i like to set up a private session outside of my calender for every week. theres a big aerobics room at my gym. ill teach a friend for an hour there, then i have no excuse not to weight train afterwards.


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Tess .. where have you been all my life!
> I for one love the guns darlin! *



Uh, 

Married to Seig!!!!


Kirk your on your own on this one, when ya start "soft talkin" a man's wife it's time to open up the 40oz bottle o' whupass...While I'm watchin I might even get a lick in myself on GP. 


jb:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



ROFL! I wasn't soft talkin!  If I start soft talkin' anyone other than
my own wife, SHE'LL open up a couple liters o' whupass herself!!
I was just tryin' to make the point that not ALL of us find strong 
women to be "scary".


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




LOL, I know...I was just jackin with ya...


jb:asian:


----------

